# Intense SOCOM und Hammerschmidt



## pisskopp (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Habe gestern meine Hammerschmidt bekommen und habe sofort angefangen zu schrauben.
Nachdem ich das Lager drinn hatte musste ich feststellen, dass die HMS nicht passt, da die Abstände der Gewinde am Rahmen nicht mit dem Lochbild übereinstimmen, bzw sogar etwas verbogen waren!
Auch die Leher (die liegt beim HMS bei) hatte nicht gepasst.
-> Kein Sturz und der Rahmen ist kaum gefahren.

Frage, ist dies ein Grund den Rahmen zu reklamieren (ist ein 2007er Modell) ?
Seht Ihr eine Möglichkeit das zu flicken? Nur mit Biegen der Aufnahmen, würde es nicht gehen.

Das Ärgert mich echt, den beim Kollegen hat sie an das SOCOM gepasst.

Danke für eure Hilfe

F


----------



## Philsen82 (23. Februar 2009)

Hast du iscg old am Rahmen? HMS braucht meines Wissens nach ISCG 05. Mein SS hat auch iscg old. 

Aber vielleicht kann ja ein Socom besitzer was zu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
Ups, das weis ich nicht, den kenne ich net.
Es liegt der Hammerschmidt eine Lehre bei und die passt beinahe.
Soll heissen, dass die Löcher nur ca 1-2 mm off set haben, aber eben genau soviel, dass ich die Bohrungen in der HMS erweitern müsste.
Danke


----------



## Philsen82 (23. Februar 2009)

also google sagt bei mir iscg old fürs socom, was auch erklären würde warum die HMS nicht passt. die ist leider iscg 05 only. 

Gruß


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (23. Februar 2009)

.
Is definitiv ISCG OLD am SOCOM und ISCG 05 oder ISCG OLD am HAmmerschmindt-Ding, die Backplate kann man wenden!!!

Hier nochmals der Mounting-Guide:

HammerSchmidtEnglish.pdf


----------



## Philsen82 (23. Februar 2009)

dann hätten wir das ja auch geklärt


----------



## haha (23. Februar 2009)

da möcht ich dann doch gerne fotos sehen, vorrausgesetzt, die HS passt. ein kleiner testbericht wär auch nicht verkehrt..


----------



## pisskopp (23. Februar 2009)

Kollege hat sie an sein SOCOM dranbekommen, darum gehts net.
Bei der HMS liegen 2 Schablonen bei ISGC3 und ISGC5.
Bei meinem SOCOM stimmt das Lochbild nicht. Zum einem ist die Aufnahme verzogen und dazu ist des Lochbild versetzt.
Daher Please Go To Thread1

Thnx


----------



## iRider (24. Februar 2009)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Habe gestern meine Hammerschmidt bekommen und habe sofort angefangen zu schrauben.
> Nachdem ich das Lager drinn hatte musste ich feststellen, dass die HMS nicht passt, da die Abstände der Gewinde am Rahmen nicht mit dem Lochbild übereinstimmen, bzw sogar etwas verbogen waren!
> ...



Hast Du eine Kettenführung mit Taco gefahren? Die ISCG Aufnahme ist sehr dünn und selbst minmale Aufsetzer können die verbiegen.

Zur ISCG Geschichte beim Socom: bis ca. Mitte 2008 waren alle Socom ISCG OLD und dann wurde auf ISCG 05 umgestellt.

Nur aus Neugier: wie funktioniert die HMS bei Deinem Kumpel mit dem alten VPP System? Soll doch angeblich sehr grosse Antriebseinflüsse geben und es wurde von der Kombination abgeraten, auch von Intense und Santa Cruz. VPP 2 soll aber super mit HMS gehen.


----------



## pisskopp (24. Februar 2009)

Er ist es noch nicht gefahren, habe die Bedenken auch gelesen.
Aber werde berichten, sobald Saison ist.

Gruss


----------



## pisskopp (30. März 2009)

so habse jetzt auch drann,. ,musste das Lochbild an der HS anpassen.
Funktioniert tip top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (1. April 2009)

So, nun bin ich erst mal über den Hof gefahren und musste folgendes feststellen.
Im sitzen, während ich trete und dabei über Schlaglöcher fahre (bis zu 15cm tief) spüre ich deutlichen Pedalrückschlag.

Da ich das Socom mit nur einem Kettenblatt nie gefahren bin, meine Frage. Hat das Socom (07er) die Tendenz zum Pedalrückschlag ?
Danke & Gruss


----------



## haha (1. April 2009)

bin das 07er eine zeitlang mit 32er KB, dann 38er und jetzt 36er gefahren. bis vor kurzem auch längere touren, um zu guten abfahrten zu kommen. pedalrückschlag ist mir dabei nie aufgefallen, sondern eher sehr gute antriebsneutralität. auch ohne reingedrehtes pro-pedal.


----------



## pisskopp (1. April 2009)

ok, dann vergesst die Hammerschmid an diesem Bike!
Danke.
Greetz


----------



## iRider (1. April 2009)

pisskopp schrieb:


> ok, dann vergesst die Hammerschmid an diesem Bike!
> Danke.
> Greetz



Wird schon einen Grund haben wieso Intense und Santa Cruz beim VPP1 davon abraten.


----------



## pisskopp (5. April 2009)

so, nun bin ich ein paar kilometer gefahren:
Abfahrt keine Antriebseinflüsse, geht tip top.
berg auf, bei rundem tritt, kein problem
Auf der Ebene im sitzen, beim treten sind pedalrückschläge spürbahr.
sobald aber genug druck auf dem pedal werden die einflüsse geringer.
Man gewöhnt sich dran.

Gruss
http://arfreeriders.com/?p=123


----------



## der-tick.de (9. April 2009)

Das hat jedes Intense Bike auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt und das nicht zu knapp, meine Uzzi auch.
Das ist bei sehr vielen Bikes so. 
Das ist auch der Hauptgrund warum ein Rahmen Hammerschmid ready sein sollte, um sie zu verbauen (abgesehen von der stärkeren ISCG Aufnahme)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (10. April 2009)

jeder der ne hammerschmidt probieren möchte, sollte unbedingt erst prüfen, ob das tretlager soweit abgefräst wurde, das dieses eine Linie mit der Aufnahme bildet. Wenn dem so ist wirds verdammt eng mit dem Umlenkhebel..


----------



## haha (10. April 2009)

mach bitte mal ein photo hier rein, würd mich doch mal interessieren, wies socom mit hs aussieht.


----------



## pisskopp (3. Juni 2009)

also, war jetzt ein paar mal unterwegs, und beim Fahren macht sich der Pedalrückschlag keum bemerkbar.
Lediglich im sitzen, mit grossem Gang, bei kleiner Trittfrequenz, kriegste jeden schlag ab.
Ansonsten ist die HS ein absoluter Gewinn, gerade bei kurzen Gegenanstiegen..
Ich nutze das SOCOm auch nur als Freerider, mehr ist der Hobel in meinen Augen auch net. Bilder folgen mal..


----------



## iRider (3. Juni 2009)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Ich nutze das SOCOm auch nur als Freerider, mehr ist der Hobel in meinen Augen auch net.



Ja, klar!


----------



## hacke242 (3. Juni 2009)

Ich nutze das SOCOm auch nur als Freerider, mehr ist der Hobel in meinen Augen auch net. 

super stratege!


----------



## mfux (15. November 2009)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Ich nutze das SOCOm auch nur als Freerider, mehr ist der Hobel in meinen Augen auch net. Bilder folgen mal..



Sag mal, kannst du mal erklären was du unter einem Freerider verstehst? Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken ein Socom(2009) als Freerider aufzubauen... Mit Totem sollte das dann doch ein sehr wendiges Radl werden, oder? Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn du da mal was dazu sagen könntest!

Gruß,

mfux


----------



## haha (15. November 2009)

hängt immer von der größe ab. meins ist gr. s und damit schön wendig. auch die ausfaller bewirken große unterschiede. slacker für schnelle pisten und steile sachen, mit den normalen gehen auch enge nortshores etc. super. es ist auf jeden fall universeller einsetzbar als ein santa v10 oder specialized demo. du hast aber eh mal wieder glück: neben dem driver 8 kann ich dir auch das socom zu einer probefahrt in deiner nähe anbieten. einfach melden.


----------



## mfux (16. November 2009)

haha schrieb:


> hängt immer von der größe ab. meins ist gr. s und damit schön wendig. auch die ausfaller bewirken große unterschiede. slacker für schnelle pisten und steile sachen, mit den normalen gehen auch enge nortshores etc. super. es ist auf jeden fall universeller einsetzbar als ein santa v10 oder specialized demo. du hast aber eh mal wieder glück: neben dem driver 8 kann ich dir auch das socom zu einer probefahrt in deiner nähe anbieten. einfach melden.





Ich hab schon gesehen, das du immer die Räder hast, die mich interessieren! Ich denk wir kennen uns auch, vom alten Velodrom... Damals gings den Berg noch mit muskelkraft rauf...Das waren noch Zeiten!

Wo könnte man denn die beiden Räder mal anschauen?

Darf ich noch fragen, wie groß du bist? Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, so um die 180, stimmts? Und da fährst du das Socom in S??

CYA,

mfux


----------



## haha (16. November 2009)

jaja, das olle velodrom. schade dass das nicht in dieser version mehr existiert. das socom steht bei mir zu hause, anschauen ist jederzeit möglich. das driver 8 steht in der münchnerau, da müsste ich einen termin vereinbaren. näheres am besten per PN


----------



## Mr.Pornolicious (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,
Habe mir gerade ein Intense Socom in S gekauft. Der Rahmen ist mit einem 15,75" (405mm) Sitzrohr angegeben. Wenn ich meinen von Mitte Tretlagergehäuse bis Oberkannte Sattelrohr messe, komme ich auf 17,5" (440mm). Das passt allerdings auch nicht zu Größe M und L. Weiß einer ob Intense anders misst? Kann jemand bitte seine Sattelrohrlänge von einem S Socom posten? Muss sichergehen, dass ich einen S Frame habe, da ich sehr klein bin (171cm) und keine Lust auf einen M Frame habe.
Danke
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (18. Februar 2010)

mfux schrieb:


> Sag mal, kannst du mal erklären was du unter einem Freerider verstehst? Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken ein Socom(2009) als Freerider aufzubauen... Mit Totem sollte das dann doch ein sehr wendiges Radl werden, oder? Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn du da mal was dazu sagen könntest!
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> mfux



Spät gelesen.
Ja mit singlecrown ist es ein superwendiges bike. Grösse M bei 180cm
Set up hinten etwas straffer fahren.
Da der Stattel ausziehbar ist, kannst Du auch noch gut berg auf pedalieren.
Freeride mit diesem Bike definiere ich ganz klar 90% Gondel 10% treten!


----------



## Christiaan (18. Februar 2010)

Mr.Pornolicious schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Habe mir gerade ein Intense Socom in S gekauft. Der Rahmen ist mit einem 15,75" (405mm) Sitzrohr angegeben. Wenn ich meinen von Mitte Tretlagergehäuse bis Oberkannte Sattelrohr messe, komme ich auf 17,5" (440mm). Das passt allerdings auch nicht zu Größe M und L. Weiß einer ob Intense anders misst? Kann jemand bitte seine Sattelrohrlänge von einem S Socom posten? Muss sichergehen, dass ich einen S Frame habe, da ich sehr klein bin (171cm) und keine Lust auf einen M Frame habe.
> Danke
> Danke



Kannst an den Rahmennummer sehen welche Grosse es ist, schreib es einnfach mal hier rein, dann kann Ich dir sagen welche grosse es ist


----------

